# t5HO bulbs in a T5NO fixture question



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

If there is a thread about this I cannot find it but just wondering about the use of T5HO bulbs in a T5NO fixture....

1) are the ballast the same or am I correct in that the NO ballast puts out less wattage than the HO?

2) Like 1/2 the wattage of an HO Ballast since the NO bulbs wattage is half that of the HO bulb at the same length?

3) If you use HO bulbs in a NO fixture, will it shorten the life of the NO ballast as there is more power consumption?

4) If using HO bulbs in a NO fixture are you actually getting any kind of an HO effect? Or is the rated wattage going to be less therefore giving you less WPG?


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm sure I've read somewhere that the ballast is what over drives the bulb. The bulbs are the same, and that the ballast is just what makes it high output.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

doing some research earlier ,I read somewhere that they are different. Except it was about NO bulbs in a HO fixture and it was said you will drastically shorten the life of the NO bulb using it in an HO fixture , that's why I figured I'd post the question....got me wondering lol


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

That does raise some questions, I'm not exactly sure these lights work but if I remember correctly, it had something to do with Ice cap ballast and the heat. Could be wrong though. Would love to see some answers also.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thought it would make for a good topic lol and save me from searching all night :bigsmile:


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

you will shorten the life of your T5NO ballast driving a HOT5 bulb.


----------



## hdrob (Dec 6, 2010)

I did a bunch of reading a while ago on this too. I seem to remember that if you put HO bulbs in a NO fixture, you will only get the output of what a NO bulb would put out. I don't remember reading about shortened life span of the bulb. I guess I should try it as I have a NO fixture but can only find HO bulbs.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm using HOT5 bulbs in my T5NO Coralife fixture right now. Have been working fine on my 24" Coralife for about 6 months now. I have heard some have experienced burned out ballasts on the biggest rigs (48"), but I don't have one, so have no direct experience.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

A few manufacturers have already discontinued their NO line of bulbs due to the fact that they will fire in a HO fixture. I doubt it will be long before all companies go this way. I have not heard any evidence that it will shorten the lifes pan of the bulb.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

*Thanks Charles*

*Rob*, that makes sense & thats one reason I posted this & I seen a NO fixture in the classifieds w/HO bulbs. I know I have done the same and know alot of members probably have NO fixtures they can only find HO bulbs for. I think you are correct that a HO bulb will only put out what the NO would with a NO ballast. But it also seems the NO ballast would be getting overworked trying to supply the proper power for the HO bulb ,therefore shortening the life of the NO ballast.
If it were a NO bulb in a HO fixture, I read that would shorten the life of the NO bulb as the HO ballast puts out more power

*Gary*, It was a 48" fixture I had in mind, but figured it would probably be the same for all sizes. It kind of makes sense that the bigger fixture would be more capable of having problems doing this, if it is a problem. Tanks for the input 

*Grant*, Thanks for the input but what about using HO bulbs in a NO fixture? I was more wondering if this will shorten the life of the NO ballast? Or if it makes a difference at all?


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Have not heard that either, unlikely manufacturers would make this change if there was a negative too it. Marketing to both creates a broader line of product in that regard. 
IMO no damage.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

we have seen 3 fixtures 36", 36", and 48" NOT5 fixture with damage ballast. All 3 fixtures were NOT5 using HOT5 bulbs just since sept/2011.

It might be draw of the luck. But those 3 fixtures are all using HOT5 bulbs. It could also be that the NOT5 bulbs are harder and harder to find so the older fixtures with almost expire ballasts are just so happen to have the bulbs changed to HOT5.

By no means, I am not an electrician. Just sharing my experience.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

makes no difference, if you were to run it with HOT5 bulbs or the other way. I have a workhorse ballast and its suppose to run 6x34w or 4x48w or 2x80w but I am overdriving mt 4ft t5 to 80w for over a year now and they're still good.

I read if you overdrive your t5 bulbs that they will burn out prematurely but hasnt happened and I have run my bulbs for 12hrs a day as they are atinics....


----------

